# [SOLVED] sshfs as a normal user

## oslinux

Hi,

I couldn't find the answer to this question anywhere:

How i can run sshfs as a normal user?

if i try, i get this error:

```
$ sshfs user@host:/home/user/ /mnt/host/

fuse: bad mount point `/mnt/iphone/': Permission denied
```

plus, if i mount it with root, as user i can't access it "Permission denied" and that happens even if i do this:

```
# sshfs user@host:/home/user/ /mnt/host/ -o umask=000 -o uid=1000 -o gid=1000

# ls -l /mnt | grep host

drwxrwxrwx  1 myuser myuser  306 23 mar 18:59 host
```

```
$ cd /mnt/host/

bash: cd: /mnt/host/: Permission denied

$ ls -l /mnt | grep host

ls: impossibile accedere a /mnt/host: Permission denied

d?????????  ? ?    ?       ?            ? host
```

Thank you for any help.Last edited by oslinux on Mon Mar 24, 2008 8:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alex.blackbit

as a normal user i would use a mountpoint inside my homedir.

i used sshfs a while ago and had no problems.

----------

## schachti

 *oslinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> if i try, i get this error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Most probably, this directory is owned by someone else (root?), and/or you do not have appropriate access rights. Try to use a directory that is owned by the user who is doing the mounting.

 *oslinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> plus, if i mount it with root, as user i can't access it "Permission denied" and that happens even if i do this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Have a look at the output of sshfs --help - especially the option allow_other could be helpful.

----------

## oslinux

Ok, with allow_other it works, but i'd like to mount it as an user, if i mkdir test in my home as an user and i try to mount there, i get this:

```
$ sshfs user@host:/home/user/ ~/test

fusermount: mount failed: Operation not permitted
```

----------

## oslinux

Ok, the problem is SOLVED!

It was the /usr partition mounted with the "user" option in fstab, which implies nosuid.

----------

